

What are good ways to prepare my kids to be billionaires? - BryanB55
http://www.quora.com/What-are-good-ways-to-prepare-my-kids-to-be-billionaires

======
a3voices
> How will you know you're on the right track? The vast majority of people you
> meet are inert. One in ten or twelve has scalar energy--they liven up the
> event. One in a thousand or so has vector energy--the ability to channel
> effort to a purpose and pull others in their wake.

That's a great way to put it. I love being around people like the latter.

